# Virdee's R34 GTR



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well here it is, virtually finished minus a carbon bonnet of some sort. 

Really happy with the final result.

Now on the look-out for a V-Spec 2 bonnet!!! Wish me luck!!! 

Let me know your thoughts.














































Edited to say; new additions since last time include, Nismo rear under spoiler set, Do-Luck side skirts, -4cm carbon wing stays, Nismo GT500 LED lamps, and the old-skool GTR badge!!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Thats is beautiful man!!:smokin: everytime I see a nice R34 makes me want to sell my R32 and blow the rest of my money on a R34....


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Absolutely stunning! :smokin:

That's a touch of class.. bet its a nightmare to keep clean though!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Absolutely stunning! :smokin:
> 
> That's a touch of class.. bet its a nightmare to keep clean though!


Thanks to all for the compliments. 

Durzel; yeh damn right its a nightmare to keep clean!!! Just washed/polished it today, and then quickly took some pics!!! Do these pics make you miss yours!!!

Zilla; time to get a R34!!!

Edited to say, it looks damn nice when it "is" clean!!!


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Gorgeous looking car mate


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

very nice! hve the rear wing supports been shortened?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I know.. its about time.. but while im with my current misses I cant forget about it for the next few years... hate me spending $$$ on the car


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

R0B said:


> very nice! hve the rear wing supports been shortened?


Yes you are correct. They are actually carbon wing stays to compliment the main carbon wing. They are apparently -4cm. And have more angle that stock. 

One of a kind, and i think it suits the car well, as i don't want it to be loud looking


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

was it you i saw in Rainham the other Day,Car looks Amaizing by the way


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Re-hosted due to number plate blanking


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Hey Virdee,

The car is looking awesome!!! 

What you got planned for the future with it?

Cheers Sparks


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys 

GTR RICH; may have been me, but if it was in Rainham, then it you would have only seen me last sunday, as thats the only day i was in that area 

Sparks; as mentioned in this thread, the exterior is finished minus a bonnet, preferably a V-Spec 2 item. Next big thing on the cards is leather interior, which im working on currently. Watch this space!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*definitly heavy weight*

Virdee what can i say,got my mouth open catching flys.Looks wicked. :smokin: :smokin: 

zuff


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Midnight-Purple said:


> Virdee what can i say,got my mouth open catching flys.Looks wicked. :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> zuff


Thanks dude, much appreciated. Hope alls going well with 'ya


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Virdee, all is good


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow...verrrrry nice....I love the shortened wing stays! First I've seen, very nice!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

psd1 said:


> Wow...verrrrry nice....I love the shortened wing stays! First I've seen, very nice!!


Thanks. Yeh the shortened wing stays are the first i've seen, and one of a kind. AFAIK, I have yet to see another car sporting them in the UK. I personally think they really suit my car.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks fantastic ,like the wing .


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm in LOOOVE, stunning man! 

Ever thought about hood?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If you read the thread at the start; I have said im on the look-out for a V-Spec 2 carbon bonnet!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Car is the nuts..........love it!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks superb Virdee  
Very tough look in black with the CE28s too.

I've got Do-Luck low wing mounts on mine but they also push the wing further back. Garage Saurus had some at the AutoSalon that look just like yours - think they must have been spying on you


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Edited to say; new additions since last time include, Nismo rear under spoiler set, Do-Luck side skirts, -4cm carbon wing stays, Nismo GT500 LED lamps, and the old-skool GTR badge!!!


Great job on the R34, Virdee. Looks sweet!

I've been looking to do my rear wing stays the same way as what you've done for quite some time (Bean can vouch for that  ). The problem is that no Japanese tuner makes them lower (in carbon or otherwise), only higher (e.g. Mines, Midori-Seibi, etc.). Saurus had the lower carbon wing stays on a customer car at TAS 2006 but these are not yet publicly available. It looks like it will need to be a custom job based on what you've mentioned.

Cya O!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Black all the way!!!

Sweet looking car mate.

Neil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen Horncastle (TOKYO) had short wing stays on his R34 years ago (in carbon). His ones set the wing further back slightky - so it overhung the back of the car a bit.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Virdee

Looking good!:smokin:


----------



## j'c (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car and nice photos....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The knightrider is looking cooler and meaner than ever!! A carbon bonnet would indeed be the cherry on the top 

BTW...good luck finding one. Been after for over 2 years with no luck

Are the wing stays and wing from Top Mix? The company that for some reason has avoided answering every e-mail I have sent them over the years!!!


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

very nice


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Dino; yeh got my mate on the look-out on the auction sites in Japan. Theres no chance here in the UK!!! Yes the wing is from TopMix. Bought the complete wing from GT-C, and then sold the +5cm stays that came with it, and got these -4cm jobbies from Japan. 

Not too keen on the Do-Luck items, as like some have mentioned they push the wing back. Plus they cover some of the bootlid at the tip. I wanted to keep it sort of OEM!!! Each to their own i guess.

Hipo; Yeh these are not Sauraus items. PM me if you are interested, becuase i can pass on the details to you, off where i got them from. He makes them to order, and more importantly they are publicly available!!! And these are carbon!!! 

Neilo; yeh man, black all the way!!! Got to be done!!!

Above all thanks to all for the compliments


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Very nice, one of the best looking R34 GTR's I've clapped eyes on!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car mate....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Daz said:


> Glen Horncastle (TOKYO) had short wing stays on his R34 years ago (in carbon). His ones set the wing further back slightky - so it overhung the back of the car a bit.


That's right, Daz. However, didn't Glen's R34 have the Do-Luck wing stays? These are different to the shortened factory types that look like Virdee's.

Cya O!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Hipo; Yeh these are not Sauraus items. PM me if you are interested, becuase i can pass on the details to you, off where i got them from. He makes them to order, and more importantly they are publicly available!!! And these are carbon!!!


Thanks, mate. YGPM!

Cya O!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good as ever Virdee! :smokin: 

Regards
Nito

ps. can you pm me the deal with the wing stays?


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

the best!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> That's right, Daz. However, didn't Glen's R34 have the Do-Luck wing stays? These are different to the shortened factory types that look like Virdee's.
> 
> Cya O!


I'm not too sure what ones Glen had (Glen or Mark would be able to answer that question) ... You are correct though, they didn't simply shortern the factory type ones, they did set the wing further back.  

I'm surprised there is ANYTHING left to do on your car Gio :smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Lovely car Virdee. 
A carbon bonnet would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow! Virdee mate, that is fantastic! Absolutely brilliant!

/P


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks to all for the kind words

HipoGTR/NITO; you have PM

Carbon bonnet is indeed next on the cards. 

Petey; "best" - care to elaborate!!! I'm finding it a bit of a shock, saying that this is the best. Surely Bean's, hipogtr's, perra, nito cars are some of the best. And thats just starters.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Virdee.  




Daz said:


> I'm surprised there is ANYTHING left to do on your car Gio :smokin:


LOL, Daz! You'd be surprised how bottomless this hobby can be. Then again, that's why its fun, right.  

Cya O!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking nice, do you have an interioir pic? and also off your vspec 2 pdeals?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks mate 

No interior pics, as i'm waiting to get my interior leatherd'up and then i will take the pics. Got my contact coming to see my car on Thursday, and will take it from there. 

V-Spec 2 pedals haven't even been fitted yet!!!


----------

